# other



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

Our chihuahua gave birth to 2 chihuahua pups! They are soooooo CUTE!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats  i've got 2 litters of rat terrier puppies 10 in all  
Pics here if anyone wants to see http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterriers


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG they are soooooooo cute. We just now had 1 more puppy born. 2 females 1 male. And i love your puppies they are soooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, 2 males 1 female. pictures at http://s129.photobucket.com/home/dmccaugh/index


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry for this being in the wrong section. You can move it!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Moved!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the new puppies


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

Puppy live web cam is up if you want to see! 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dmccaugh


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh that webcam is so cute. Momma was sleeping and had one pup still nursing but asleep against her.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

true but live, the mom's name is Rubi, and the 2 black puppys are male, and the one that looks like a cow is female


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

congratz i just LOVE puppies


----------

